
(2017) (2017) - turrini
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017
======
galfarragem
A chronology like this might replace one year of reading a generalist
newspaper and eliminate most of the noise.

The link is relevant but the title misjudges it. Please change it to "2017"
only.

